

Understanding Dictatorships: The question of legitimacy - splat
http://www.reason.com/news/show/135775.html

======
lionhearted
Interesting piece. The pace dragged a bit, and I almost gave it up. But I'm
happy I read the whole thing as there was 1-2 very interesting insights mixed
in there. The different legitimization "strategies" was the most fascinating.

